# SS316L Wire 26g



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

Who has stock of the 26g SS316L Wire?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/11/18)

https://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/RBA-Rebuilding-supplies/vandy-vape-wire

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

only one spool in stock - I need two.

Edit: whaaaat? Last time I checked, there was none. 

Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> only one spool in stock - I need two.
> 
> Edit: whaaaat? Last time I checked, there was none.
> 
> Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn!!!!


I currently have 5 of the 26g in stock, I also have some 28g on the way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/11/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I currently have 5 of the 26g in stock, I also have some 28g on the way.


Ooh yes please. Let me know when it's get there. I'll order both. Will be perfect for making some fused claptons.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

